# Limbo im Test: Top-Wertung für den düsteren Indie-Hit



## Felix Schuetz (2. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Limbo im Test: Top-Wertung für den düsteren Indie-Hit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Limbo im Test: Top-Wertung für den düsteren Indie-Hit


----------



## G-Lord (2. August 2011)

Berechtigtes Lob für dieses Meisterwerk. Habe den Titel zwar schon auf der Xbox 360 durchgespielt, habe aber grosse Lust dies noch auf dem PC zu wiederholen.


----------



## Febrezi (2. August 2011)

Habs gerade angespielt, es ist einfach ein Kunstwerk, wie es kein zweites gibt.
Für 10€ kann man ohne zu überlegen zuschlagen.
Danke für diese tolle Meisterwerk


----------



## chbdiablo (2. August 2011)

Werd mit den Titel auch holen, sobald er mal im Angebot ist


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. August 2011)

habs auch schon auf der 360 gespielt, werd es mir aber auf jeden fall kaufen. eins der besten indiegames überhaupt.


----------



## llanzelot (2. August 2011)

geil echt xD


----------



## Weird_Sheep (2. August 2011)

Jetzt habe ich so lange auf Limbo gewartet, ich halte es nun sicher auch bis zum umausweichlichen Angebot im Steam Weihnachtsverkauf aus (oder vielleicht schon Halloween).


----------



## uglygames (2. August 2011)

@Felix Schütz 
Ich kann Sie ja verstehen, aber ich finde es falsch ein Indie-Titel der zirka 3 Stunden geht, mit anderen Vollpreisspielen zu vergleichen.
Sicher ist Limbo düster, aber ich fand z.B. Cond*ZENSIERT* auch sehr düster und es bot eine sehr düstere atmosphäre.
Es ist eben relativ leicht, einem Jump and Run diesen Aktzent zu verpassen.
Man sieht ja an Limbo, es ist so extrem minimalistisch und das macht es auch aus.
Kein HUD und Gesundheitsanzeige, keine Medicpacks und genau da stimme ich Ihnen zu, die Macher haben ein tolles Spiel abgeliefert!

Man wird einfach immer öfter wie ein Baby behandelt oder sage ich mal wie ein Kind.
Ständig muss man in z.B. FPS(hooter) medipacks holen/suchen oder noch schlimmer, kurz warten bis die Gesundheit erneuert wird.
Oder die Ziele in Spielen, man bekommt so gut wie immer etwas vorgeschrieben und das liebe ich an Limbo, es gibt zwar fast immer nur eine Lösung, aber man muss sie herrausfinden und bekommt es nicht auf die Nase gedrückt (jedenfalls nicht so sehr offensichtlich als text oder ähnliches.)
Was ich schade finde, ist das Try and error, was teilweise sehr oft in Limbo ist.
Da ist kein Können gefragt, sondern neu laden ^^


----------



## anjuna80 (2. August 2011)

Jetzt gibts das Spiel schon nur für 10 Euro, und einige warten immer noch monantelang auf Sonderaktionen bei Steam


----------



## vogelpommes (2. August 2011)

Spiel ist [von Redaktion zensiert: vogelpommes, drück dich bitte nicht wie ein Kleinkind aus, danke], langweiliges Schwarz-weiß und lahmes Gameplay. Dieses "Spiel" ist in allen Bellangen beschissener als Super Meat Boy, und das wurde hier noch nicht mal getestet! Kann nur ein schlechter Scherz sein


----------



## Felix Schuetz (2. August 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> @Felix Schütz
> Ich kann Sie ja verstehen, aber ich finde es falsch ein Indie-Titel der zirka 3 Stunden geht, mit anderen Vollpreisspielen zu vergleichen.
> Sicher ist Limbo düster, aber ich fand z.B. Cond*ZENSIERT* auch sehr düster und es bot eine sehr düstere atmosphäre.
> Es ist eben relativ leicht, einem Jump and Run diesen Aktzent zu verpassen.
> ...


 
... Sorry, aber was war jetzt deine Frage/Aussage? Kann dir nicht ganz folgen. 

Ich vergleiche Limbo jedenfalls nicht mit irgendwelchen Spielen - ich vergleiche es mit allen. Mir ist in den letzten Jahren kaum ein Spiel untergekommen, das eine so düstere und dichte Atmosphäre hat wie Limbo. Mit dem Genre hat das eigentlich nix zu tun. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Stimmung von Limbo leichter umzusetzen war, "nur" weil es ein 2D-Adventure ist - im Gegenteil.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (2. August 2011)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Spiel ist [von Redaktion zensiert: vogelpommes, drück dich bitte nicht wie ein Kleinkind aus, danke], langweiliges Schwarz-weiß und lahmes Gameplay. Dieses "Spiel" ist in allen Bellangen beschissener als Super Meat Boy, und das wurde hier noch nicht mal getestet! Kann nur ein schlechter Scherz sein


 
Selbstverständlich haben wir Super Meat Boy getestet. Im Heft. Doch welche Artikel auf der Website landen, bestimmen wir - die Heft-Redaktion - nunmal nicht. Abgesehen davon finde ich die Spiele nur sehr schwer vergleichbar. Wenn du also auf Super Meat Boy abfährst, wundert es mich nicht, dass dir Limbo nicht gefällt. Na und?


----------



## chbdiablo (2. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts das Spiel schon nur für 10 Euro, und einige warten immer noch monantelang auf Sonderaktionen bei Steam


 
Ja, weil es nichtmal einen Vorbesteller oder Release-Rabatt gibt und ich nicht bereit bin, die Spielzeit dreifach in € aufzuwiegen, auch wenn ich auf das Spiel schon länger gewartet habe.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (2. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts das Spiel schon nur für 10 Euro, und einige warten immer noch monantelang auf Sonderaktionen bei Steam


 Vielleicht hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich noch viel zu viele un- oder nur angespielte Spiele hier liegen habe.


----------



## leckmuschel (2. August 2011)

naja, selbe spiellänge wie cod black ops, wenn man mal aus black ops alle cutscenes rausnehmen würde, die alle 2 min. auftauchen und das game künstlich in die länge ziehen.


----------



## DJWhatever (2. August 2011)

Was finden alle an dem Spiel. Ich hab die Demo auf PS3 gezocken und find es einfache langweilig


----------



## JerrY1992 (2. August 2011)

Spiel macht echt sehr viel Spass, kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2011)

DJWhatever schrieb:


> Was finden alle an dem Spiel. Ich hab die Demo auf PS3 gezocken und find es einfache langweilig


 
die Atmosphäre?
Ich hab zwar nur die Eine Stunde bei Gameone letztes Jahr angeschaut, aber alleine das war wirklich elektrisierend
Und man sollte natürlich Jump&Runs mögen und es sollte einem klar sein das es, evtl.(!), Leute gibt die das Spielprinzip mögen


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2011)

Ist das Spiel so ähnlich wie Heart of Darkness? War damals auch ein richtig klasse Spiel, wer es noch kennen sollte


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel so ähnlich wie Heart of Darkness? War damals auch ein richtig klasse Spiel, wer es noch kennen sollte


 Man läuft in beiden Spielen von links nach rechts, springt und klettert - da hören die Gemeinsamkeiten aber eigentlich schon auf. Limbo ist ernster, ruhiger, hat keine Kämpfe, verlangt weniger Reaktionsvermögen und konzentriert sich mehr aufs Wesentliche.


----------



## crusader-2 (3. August 2011)

Demo gespielt und nun schon gekauft. Echt verdammt gut geworden


----------



## kornhill (3. August 2011)

Geniales Spiel. Nur etwas kurz. Das Spiel ist zeitlos, falls einem 10€ für 4h zuviel sind, kann man auch warten, bis es billiger zu bekommen ist. Das Spiel in dieser Form wäre so auch schon vor ein paar Jahren möglich gewesen, und wäre in 10 Jahren immer noch genau so wie es ist perfekt.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (3. August 2011)

Oh, ein recht ausführlicher Test sogar, das finde ich schön. 
Was ich da lese, erinnert mich ein wenig an The Void.

Und das soll ein großes Lob sein, ich habe The Void geliebt. Schon nach dem ersten Trailer, den ich vor einem halben Jahr (?) gesehen habe, hat mir Limbo zugesagt. Definitiv gekauft - nur wann, weiß ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## Sven0815 (3. August 2011)

Wow, für die Tastaturbelegung darf ich Dateien umschreiben, keine Settings, keine Auflösung, da hat man sich beim PC-Port ja richtig Mühe gegeben -.-
Hab die Demo mal getestet bevor ich hier zum Test kam, kann auch nur jedem raten die anzuspielen bevor man blind zuschlägt, mir hat´s 10 Euro gespart - try n error ohne große Reflexansprüche, grobe Grafik, kaum Sound, spielen mit Pfeiltasten wenn man nicht weiss das man dafür mim Txteditor hantieren muss, da kram ich lieber nochmal Super Meat Boy raus..


----------



## G-Lord (3. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Man läuft in beiden Spielen von links nach rechts, springt und klettert - da hören die Gemeinsamkeiten aber eigentlich schon auf. Limbo ist ernster, ruhiger, hat keine Kämpfe, verlangt weniger Reaktionsvermögen und konzentriert sich mehr aufs Wesentliche.


Eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit sehe ich in den Trial & Error passagen, wobei Limbo im Vergleich zu Hears of Darkness richtig harmlos ist.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. August 2011)

G-Lord schrieb:


> Eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit sehe ich in den Trial & Error passagen, wobei Limbo im Vergleich zu Hears of Darkness richtig harmlos ist.


 Na aber hallo. Limbo ist nicht annähernd so frustig. Da stehen auch eher die Rätsel im Vordergrund.


----------



## maxilink (3. August 2011)

habs jetzt 2 stunden gespielt und bin nicht sooo begeistert ....2d physik rätsel kannte ich aus trine und der stil ist zwar cool aber auch ganz schön eintönig (im wahrsten sinne des wortes) ....naja aber wenns euch so umhaut is ja schön


----------



## Mothman (3. August 2011)

Ich finde das Spiel ist sehr gut gemacht. 
Aber soooo den Hammer finde ich das jetzt auch nicht. 
Nen bisschen langweilig ist es dann doch.

Sind teilweise sehr morbide Szenen und Rätsel in dem Spiel. 
Für Kinder ist das sicher nichts. 

Bis jetzt (bin noch nicht durch) finde ich DIE MEISTEN Rätsel sehr fair. Ich finde es furchtbar, wenn man Stunden für ein Rätsel braucht. 
Bei Limbo ist BIS JETZT der Anspruch nicht so hoch, dass es frustriert. Aber dennoch hoch genug, damit man sich freut, wenn man das Rätsel gelöst hat. So ähnlich wie bei Portal (2) .

Also künstlerisch ist das Spiel sehr wertvoll. Spielerisch ist es nett.


----------



## fatal-illusion (3. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Geniales Spiel. Nur etwas kurz. Das Spiel ist zeitlos, falls einem 10€ für 4h zuviel sind, kann man auch warten, bis es billiger zu bekommen ist. Das Spiel in dieser Form wäre so auch schon vor ein paar Jahren möglich gewesen, und wäre in 10 Jahren immer noch genau so wie es ist perfekt.


 
Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen  Scheint zwar viel Gemecker zu geben hier, aber ich bereue den Kauf keine Sekunde, auch nicht für die 10 Euro. Für mich ein perfektes Beispiel, wie simple und schön zugleich ein Spiel sein kann. Schön, dass es durchaus noch genug Spieler gibt, die abseits von Grafikwahn, Realismus und kinogleichen Soundkulissen solche Perlen zu schätzen wissen


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. August 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen  Scheint zwar viel Gemecker zu geben hier, aber ich bereue den Kauf keine Sekunde, auch nicht für die 10 Euro. Für mich ein perfektes Beispiel, wie simple und schön zugleich ein Spiel sein kann. Schön, dass es durchaus noch genug Spieler gibt, die abseits von Grafikwahn, Realismus und kinogleichen Soundkulissen solche Perlen zu schätzen wissen


 Ach, ich glaube, da gibt's immer noch massig Spieler, für die es auch gern mal abseits vom Mainstream sein darf. Über mangelnde Anerkennung braucht sich Limbo jedenfalls nicht beschweren: LIMBO for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic


----------



## G-Lord (3. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Na aber hallo. Limbo ist nicht annähernd so frustig. Da stehen auch eher die Rätsel im Vordergrund.


 das auf jeden Fall.
Bin schon sehr erstaunt über alle für die 10 Euro für mehrere Stunden genialen Spielspass zu viel sind.


----------



## a3507742 (3. August 2011)

Ich hab soeben die Demo von Limbo gespielt. Das Spiel ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten echt Klasse!
Zur Demo: Die Demo hat man leider recht schnell durch. So um die 5 Minuten* dauert sie. Die Rätsel sind in meinen Augen doch etwas zu leicht. Ich hoffe in der Vollversion steigert sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch.

Was mir gar nicht an Limbo gefällt:
- Es gibt offenbar keine Hintergrundmusik. Gerade bei so einem Setting könnte eine Stimmige Melodie so viel mehr aus dem Spiel rausholen.
- Das Spiel läuft nur im 16:9 Modus. Für alle die also einen CTF oder einen älteren TFT haben könnten die Balken stören.
- Teilweise sind die Vordergrundgrafiken sehr schlecht designed. Es gibt dort dann diesen gerasterten Unschärfe-Treppeneffekt.

Was mir an Limbo gefält:
- Es ist anders als alles was ich bisher gespielt habe. Es fühlt sich so an als ob man ein gutes Buch "spielt".
- Trotz der fehlenden Hintergrundmusik gibt es eine tolle düstere Atmosphäre.
- Definitiv KEIN Kinderspiel.
- Sehr schöne Animationen.

Anfangs dachte ich mir noch: "Mist, das Spiel kann man ja gar nicht im Fenstermodus spielen." Aber ich bin doch froh darüber es im Vollbildmodus gespielt zu haben. Ich denke bei diesem Setting würde der Fenster-Modus sehr viel von der großartigen Atmosphäre zerstören.


Edit: *) Ich habe gerade in mein Steam Profil geschaut und da stand Spielzeit 11 Minuten. Da ich aber mich danach noch etwas länger im Spiel aufgehalten habe und herumgeklickt habe ist die Nettospielzeit wohl zirka *10 Minuten*.


----------



## mimc1 (3. August 2011)

Allso Top spiel auch grade angespielt und es ist einerseits wirklich Brutal macht aber wirklich Spaß


----------



## Mandavar (3. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube, da gibt's immer noch massig Spieler, für die es auch gern mal abseits vom Mainstream sein darf. Über mangelnde Anerkennung braucht sich Limbo jedenfalls nicht beschweren: LIMBO for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic


 
Das denke ich auch. Die Entwickler werden sich, wenn auch nur eine kleine, goldene Nase verdienen. Ich hab es auch gekauft und nicht bereut. 

Ach und ich liebe Crysis, weil es an jeder Ecke durch tolle Grafik "um Aufmerksamkeit bettelt"...  (nicht Teil 2)


----------



## NineEleven (3. August 2011)

Wenns um Indie Games geht ist auf Herr Schütz echt verlass, von World of Goo bis Braid trafen die Kaufempfehlungen immer ins Schwarze. Von Limbo habe ich bis vor 10 min nix gehört und werds mir kaufen. Danke Herr Schütz!


----------



## fatal-illusion (3. August 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Die Entwickler werden sich, wenn auch nur eine kleine, goldene Nase verdienen. Ich hab es auch gekauft und nicht bereut.
> 
> Ach und ich liebe Crysis, weil es an jeder Ecke durch tolle Grafik "um Aufmerksamkeit bettelt"...  (nicht Teil 2)


 
Natürlich, SO meinte ich das auch nicht, sondern generell die leidige Tendenz dazu, dass ein Spiel oftmals vorschnell abgestempelt wird, weil es eben nicht über high end Grafik & Co. verfügt  Das sollte kein Contra Mainstream sein, ich erfreu mich ja selbst heut noch an DA und diversen anderen Main-Titeln, ich freu mich nur, wenn diverse Indie games die Aufmerksamkeit von Spielerin bekommen, die sie mMn auch verdient haben.


----------



## rohan123 (3. August 2011)

Ich glaube, dass in den Indiespielen die Kunst so richtig rüberkommt. PC-Spiele als Kunst. Das schaffen meistens nur Indispiele. sie sind meist fehlerlos, laufen stabil und anstandslos. Man muss keine 11 GB runterladen oder installieren, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es entweder gar nicht funktioniert, oder nur instabil, und der Spielspaß bleibt auf der Strecke.

Indispiele sind ein Teil der PC-Spiele-Zukunft.
Aus dieses Spiel werde ich mir sicher zulegen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. August 2011)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Wenns um Indie Games geht ist auf Herr Schütz echt verlass, von World of Goo bis Braid trafen die Kaufempfehlungen immer ins Schwarze. Von Limbo habe ich bis vor 10 min nix gehört und werds mir kaufen. Danke Herr Schütz!


 Danke, aber zumindest Braid habe ich nicht getestet. Dass war der Kollege Küchler. Aber klar - Braid hätte bei mir auch ne sehr gute Wertung bekommen. Ist ja auch ein sehr gutes Spiel. Mir sagt Limbo aber doch etwas mehr zu.


----------



## Wraith79 (3. August 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein erinnern mich die Screens an "Infernal Runner"...damals noch auf dem C64 
Natürlich hier nur mit aufgebohrter Grafik usw. aber das Design erinnert stark daran (falls sich noch jemand an das Game erinnern kann)


----------



## McDrake (3. August 2011)

Ich mochte/mag Limbo wirklich.
Auf der XBox hab ichs mir nach der Demo (?) gekauft und durchgespielt.
Es ist eines jener Spiele, die mir irgendwie einfach bleibende Erinnerungen verursacht hat 
Es mag kurz sein, aber eben mal was ANDERS. Das ist in meinen Augen schon ein sehr grosses Kompliment.
Denn nach über 25 Jahren spielen, sind solche Momente einfach rar gesät.


----------



## IceGamer (3. August 2011)

wer sich in zeiten von lächerlichen CoD DLC's mit 5 maps für 15€ über 3 stunden intensiven spielspaß für 10€ beschwert, der kann sie nicht mehr alle haben...
das spiel ist einfach cool gemacht und bleibt in erinnerung, nicht wie manch andere spiele, an denen man zwar 5-6 stunden sitzt und 50€ zahlt, jedoch kaum noch weiß was das spiel ausmachte( medal of honor bspw.)


----------



## facopse (4. August 2011)

Klingt sehr interessant, aber Indie Games kaufe ich niemals zum Vollpreis. Daher: Abwarten.


----------



## Exar-K (4. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Aber klar - Braid hätte bei mir auch ne sehr gute Wertung bekommen. Ist ja auch ein sehr gutes Spiel. Mir sagt Limbo aber doch etwas mehr zu.


 Tatsächlich? Hmm, dann sollte ich Limbo vielleicht doch schon eher testen, als ursprünglich geplant.
Braid ist für mich immer noch das beste Indiespiel, an dem man spielerisch und emotional doch ein wenig zu knabbern hat. Der Titel hat mich echt berührt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. August 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Hmm, dann sollte ich Limbo vielleicht doch schon eher testen, als ursprünglich geplant.
> Braid ist für mich immer noch das beste Indiespiel, an dem man spielerisch und emotional doch ein wenig zu knabbern hat. Der Titel hat mich echt berührt.


 Wie gesagt, würd sie nicht direkt vergleichen. Mir liegt der düstere Stil von Limbo auf jeden Fall mehr.


----------



## bulleye1969 (6. August 2011)

Macht weiter so. Wann kommt teil 2  ??????  Oder wie wärs mit em Level-Editor ???
Das würde einschlagen wie ne Bombe. Thanks


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. August 2011)

Der düstere S/W- Stil des Spiels ist toll, auch die Unschärfe der Hintergründe, die Animationen, Soundkulisse etc, aber ich Timing-Rätsel sind schlimmer als Riesenspinnen.


----------

